# How to Can Water?



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Yes - it sounds like a silly question. I've been doing BWB for years now, but recently purchased a used pressure canner (Presto) off of CL. I recently ordered the weight set to convert from the gauge. I've read multiple times to can a batch of water as your first thing - just to figure out if you are using the PC correctly.

So -any tricks to canning water? How long? What pressure? Obviously I'm not interested in the "food safety" of my water - just wanting to make sure they seal. And then is there any set amount of time I should wait afterwards to see if the seal maintains? Beyond the typical 24 hours you wait with BWB?

Thanx!


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I have never heard of doing this. Here are complete instructions for canning, including how to use a pressure canner correctly.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/publications_usda.html

Here is a place where you can download the instruction manual for your particular Presto canner. It might have something in it about testing the canner.

http://www.gopresto.com/products/manuals.php


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

PixieLou said:


> Yes - it sounds like a silly question. I've been doing BWB for years now, but recently purchased a used pressure canner (Presto) off of CL. I recently ordered the weight set to convert from the gauge. I've read multiple times to can a batch of water as your first thing - just to figure out if you are using the PC correctly.
> 
> So -any tricks to canning water? How long? What pressure? Obviously I'm not interested in the "food safety" of my water - just wanting to make sure they seal. And then is there any set amount of time I should wait afterwards to see if the seal maintains? Beyond the typical 24 hours you wait with BWB?
> 
> Thanx!


Chicken broth is 99% water. Use those instuctions for pressure and processing time.:grin:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You can process the water for as little as 15 minutes. The idea is to get used to how the canner works. You can use any of the pressure ratings, but I would use the one you will be using to do your canning - generally 10 or 15 lbs. depending on your altitude.

I would wait the 24 hours you use for BWB. If it has sealed properly, it should hold.

BTW, you may notice some white residue in the bottom of the jars. All this is, is the desolved hard water things that heat causes to percipitate out and settle to the bottom. If you pour your water off without disturbing the residue, the water will be soft water, great for pickle making. 

BTW, you can make soft water by boiling your faucet water in a large kettle and letting it cool overnight and then ladle off the cool water without disturbing the residue.

Welcome to the forum, PixieLou! Go to your "Profile" and put in your location - the state is good enough. You'd be surprised at how many answers depend on knowing where you are. The way you can in Denver is quite different than in Miami, Fla.!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I can water all the time - it's great for small emergencies! I just add a jar or 2 when the canner isn't completely filled. I do it with both the BWB & pressure canner. If you have very hard water, you might want to filter it first. Or do what Sally said. 

Dh thought it was silly to have canned water on the shelf - until the morning came without electricity. He used the canned water to make coffee. :goodjob:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Another use for all those 1/2 gallon jars stored on the shelf.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

A related trick is to add a drop or 2 of food coloring to the jars of water and PC can them. That way you can learn how to prevent siphoning from your jars. If any of the colored water ends up in the water in the canner, siphoning happened.

Siphoning is a result of inconsistent heat - too much playing with the stove knob - to the canner resulting in inconsistent pressures. So learning to control your heat and maintain an even pressure is often the most difficult thing to master with pressure canning.

Be sure to check out the link given you above for all the details on pressure canning and enjoy.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Kringees Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

chickenslayer said:


>


:banana02::sing:

My dad used to have some of this stuff... I wonder how it worked??


----------



## Kringees Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

judylou said:


> A related trick is to add a drop or 2 of food coloring to the jars of water and PC can them. That way you can learn how to prevent siphoning from your jars. If any of the colored water ends up in the water in the canner, siphoning happened.
> 
> Siphoning is a result of inconsistent heat - too much playing with the stove knob - to the canner resulting in inconsistent pressures. So learning to control your heat and maintain an even pressure is often the most difficult thing to master with pressure canning.
> 
> Be sure to check out the link given you above for all the details on pressure canning and enjoy.


Aha... I just learned something.... When I canned peppers, half of the liquid was gone... I use a gas stove and a pressure canner with a guage... I wonder if I played too much with the heat..... I'm gonna try the water with the food color. Thanks!!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

chickenslayer said:


>


I want one! That would be so much fun. :banana02:


----------

